# What Does The Color of My Nicotine Mean?



## Alex (10/6/15)

*What Does The Color of My Nicotine Mean?*
On 3:53 PM by Drusilla V in General No comments

Drusilla V



I am frequently asked about the coloring of my nicotine, if the color is an indication of the strength or quality of the nicotine or if the color has any impact (positive or negative) on the nicotine at all. The short answer is no.

In "Analytical Determination of Nicotine and Related Compounds and their Metabolites" by J.W. Gorrod and P. Jacob III they state, "[...]Pure nicotine is a colorless liquid with a characteristic acrimonious odor. Nicotine boils at 246-247C. On exposure to air and light, or even on standing in the dark in a sealed bottle, over time the colorless or pale yellow oily liquid becomes the brownish color of stored nicotine. Brown colored nicotine is as toxic as pure colorless or pale yellow nicotine[...]" indicating that the color change in nicotine is a direct result of age.

(Source:http://www.v-ecigs.com/nicotine -- you can read a lot of the book while you're there, too! ) As the nicotine ages it'll come into contact with light, heat and oxygen which will also contribute to a color change.

There are two primary methods of nicotine extraction: the first, and most common in pharmaceutical grade manufacturers, is the distillation process. In this process they remove the natural impurities from the plant based liquid and leave you with the nicotine liquid.

The alternative practice is to utilize salt processing and turn the liquid into a sulfate. This requires a bleaching agent to remove the impurities and then is reconstituted with a liquid to turn it back into a useable form. Bleached liquid appears to be more clear and is therefore is frequently mistaken as being more pure. In fact, the nicotine that goes through the distillation process is more refined.

Regardless of method, the color of the nicotine is purely cosmetic and plays no real determining factor in judging which is purer or of higher quality.

A common concern with nicotine is that the coloration determines the strength of the nicotine. Frequently I will receive questions asking if I sent the wrong concentration due to the coloring being either lighter or darker than the last shipment.

The color change can be because of age and environmental factors that do not affect the nicotine's potency, but we've found another reason for the color change: because nicotine has high acidity, it will alter the chemical structure of the flavoring and cause a color change.

As time goes and the liquid becomes oxidized, the color will become darker.

Here is a photograph showing the color differences, though when tested, they are all still 12mg:





The moment you open your nicotine bottle when you receive it in the mail it starts the oxidization process. Again, once the nicotine begins oxidizing the color will begin to change into a yellow, rusty, or even pink color.

After you open your bottle and shake it you will automatically oxidize your whole bottle because once you open the bottle you let in light, moisture from the environment and oxygen, and so when you shake it, it oxidizes faster.

Some have noticed that nicotine oxidizes faster in VG and that lower nicotine e-liquids sometimes remain somewhat clear for longer because of how diluted it is in PG and VG. However, even in some of the strongest strengths of nicotine when you first receive it, it will be clear.

This means that it has not been oxidized or exposed to heat or light, it does not mean that the nicotine isn't present or is in a lesser quantity than what you ordered. Moreover, because nicotine is darker doesn't mean that it's of lesser quality or stronger than what you ordered. It all boils down to age, exposure to oxygen, light and heat.

Nicotine does not spoil and the degradation of nicotine over time is minimal and even nonexistent in some cases.

In one study, several 35mg bottles of nicotine were left in various places including a room temperature office, a room temperature window sill, a room temperature window sill with the bottle open, and a refrigerator.

After each month the nicotine was tested. In the first month there was no change.

In the second month the room temperature window sill lost 1mg, and the room temperature window sill with an open bottle lost 2mg.

On the third month the room temperature window sill lost another 1mg (33mg), and the room temperature window sill with an open bottle lost another 1mg (32mg).

On the fourth month the refrigerated liquid remained the same (35mg), the room temperature office bottle lost 1mg (34mg), the room temperature window sill lost another 1mg (32mg), and the room temperature window sill with the bottle open lost another 1mg (31mg). Overall, the results showed that nicotine content was not strongly affected by being left out to oxidize and be effected by light and heat.

To summarize, the quality and concentration of nicotine cannot be determined by color and plays no role other than to attest to the age of the product, or alternatively, the oxidation or exposure to heat of the product. I hope that this information helps to shine a light on the truth about coloring of nicotine.

-Drusilla

Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## hands (10/6/15)

that could explain the color change in steeping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

